# Vanilla Gingerbread Development.



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone know how to make Vanilla Gingerbread ROMs similar to Liquid AOSP and OMGB? Like where I should get the source and how to compile on Linux. Support has been dropped on those and I'm looking to bring it back. But noone has been able to help So far. PM me if you can. 
Happy Dev'ing 

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

You might try the general forum of rootzwiki and look through tutorials and development sections, would probably have more luck there since a lot of the devs have moved on from the thunderbolt to other devices at this point. Or try the thunderbolt irc.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

Did you just want the source itself? I always found it was easier to begin building from CM7's source, using Slayher's port. Or, just use the repo tool to mirror the source code from the aforementioned roms?
Remember, make sure to contact the developers to notify them of your decision to use their code and credit them for what they do in your first post, but the entirety of Android uses the gplv2 and apache licenses, so you can legally use it for what you like.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I just wanna do an aosp like OMGB but updated with fixes. Since it was dropped in July of last year. Looking at the source it looks updated. Ill message them and ask if I can build off their source. I just gotta have someone help me compile build and sync it. I'm just gonna assume what I know is all wrong because it never works.know anyone who can help?

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah, your best bet would be updating OMGB, as porting the ril itself to aosp source, even with slayher and xoomdev already doing it, would be quite an achievement.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> yeah, your best bet would be updating OMGB, as porting the ril itself to aosp source, even with slayher and xoomdev already doing it, would be quite an achievement. Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

If you are planning on trying this out, make sure you save everything you can. ProTekk nuked his repo for CM7 and is focusing on AOKP moving forward.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Turd Furguson said:


> If you are planning on trying this out, make sure you save everything you can. ProTekk nuked his repo for CM7 and is focusing on AOKP moving forward.


I noticed that when I tried to sync his repo...lol

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html

Might this help?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Already have a build environment. Sorta. I got permission to use the OMGB source. So ill work on it tomorrow if anyone wants to hit me up 

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

Nick, I have a beast for compiling here, I'll build/test for you. 
If you could open a github and make a branch for your build, we could all help build it too.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds good!

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------

